
Presearch is building a blockchain-based search engine - finid
http://linuxbsdos.com/2017/09/07/presearch-is-building-a-blockchain-based-search-engine/
======
dozzie
> Presearch is a Canadian crypto-startup building a blockchain-based search
> engine to take on Google. It is officially described as a decentralized
> search engine powered by the community.

OK, this is enough for me to know Presearch is a bunch of idiots who don't
understand neither search, distributed systems, nor cryptography.

